# short term accommodation



## saffrican (Sep 11, 2008)

HI tHere 

I am arriving in dubai on friday evening and i need a place to stay for a week- i have been given budgett allowance of AED 2500 for the week. 
where would be the best place to go to to find accommodation for this period?

p.s i would have to be close to internet city which is where i will be working..
Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bhomes offers loads of short term rental as does a lot of other companies - google will point you in the right direction. There was also a post about a week ago that had info on short term rentals. You could always try the hotels as well but you would have to book and pay in advance to get the best rates. My company put me up in Holiday Inn Express in Knowledge Village and they paid just over 3000 AED for 14 days.

HTH


----------



## Sabeen (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it would be better if you first check Dubai Map and then see that how far you want to stay from DIC. A good map to check would be on dtcm-dubaimap website. When the applet opens up type Dubai internet city and it will let you explore all the places that are near by. 
The places to live nearby include Greens, Views, a little far away include Dubai marina and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. Btw do you want to live in a hotel or a hotel apartment?


----------



## littlehelper (Sep 18, 2008)

have you tried the Holiday Lettings website for short term lets? I've used them before - just sent an email to owner and took it from there.

Just had a look and there are plently of places in Dubai for you. 

Hopefully you've found something by now anyway. Have fun in Dubai!


----------

